# buy Xanax 50mg, buy Xanax ultram, where can buy Xanax,



## tigerlily (May 3, 2013)

i don't know where this came from, but i have never seen this before.


----------



## hilltopper (Jul 16, 2014)

tigerlily said:


> i don't know where this came from, but i have never seen this before.


This is clickbait tiger lily. Do not click or respond to any of these sites. If they get responses we will never be rid of them.


----------



## ouijian (Apr 21, 2011)

Report this now. Everyone.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

tigerlily said:


> i don't know where this came from, but i have never seen this before.


It's a "new user" only as of yesterday.


----------



## Luckyprincessuk (May 16, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up ive reported the posts and blocked the user......maybe admin will get the message if we all report


----------



## ouijian (Apr 21, 2011)

kittygritty said:


> It's a "new user" only as of yesterday.


Please report Kitty.


----------



## Peggy Beryl (Jun 4, 2012)

Yes, each KPer reading this thread should report it. It's posted in a section to which I do not subscribe so I did not see anything about drugs until this posting. Thanks for bringing it to our attention. That's all we need--to be taken over by drug dealers!

I also suggested that the program be tweaked to alert Admin when certain "trigger words" appear in posts that will call attention to drug dealing.


----------



## Luckyprincessuk (May 16, 2013)

Its been removed now only to be found on that usernames page ????
Guess Admin are alive and well and if the look under recent topics admin have posted recently too


----------



## 9sueseiber (Oct 29, 2011)

I've never seen it until now either and I have been on here every day. How do they think they can get away with this? Even just posting on that persons page is too much. It shouldn't be allowed anywhere on KP. Or any other online site either. They're selling drugs that needs prescriptions, aren't they? I'm not familiar with most of those, but Vicodin, Lyrica, Neurontin, and Tramadol, I know is by prescription only. How do they get away with it? Posting on a public site is pretty brazen. I think not only admin should be made aware of it but the police too. Holy Cow.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

9sueseiber said:


> I've never seen it until now either and I have been on here every day. How do they think they can get away with this? Even just posting on that persons page is too much. It shouldn't be allowed anywhere on KP. Or any other online site either. They're selling drugs that needs prescriptions, aren't they? I'm not familiar with most of those, but Vicodin, Lyrica, Neurontin, and Tramadol, I know is by prescription only. How do they get away with it? Posting on a public site is pretty brazen. I think not only admin should be made aware of it but the police too. Holy Cow.


Looks like ALL are prescription, AND it specifically says "no prescription needed" so that in itself makes it illegal.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Luckyprincessuk said:


> Its been removed now only to be found on that usernames page ð
> Guess Admin are alive and well and if the look under recent topics admin have posted recently too


Wow, I sure don't know what you mean, Lucky.

The nenci account is still active and all the posts are there - - AND admin hasn't posted anything since February 27th...


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

Luckyprincessuk said:


> Its been removed now only to be found on that usernames page ????
> Guess Admin are alive and well and if the look under recent topics admin have posted recently too


The 236 posts are still there. I hope no one clicks on the links.


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

The posts are up to 641.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

tigerlily said:


> i don't know where this came from, but i have never seen this before.


EVERYBODY SEND A MESSAGE UNDER "Report Issue". I went for "other", then told admin they are selling illegal drugs on KP and warned them that someone could phone the Florida police about it. Admin should have kicked out that user when he first appeared. This is ridiculous.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

ouijian said:


> Please report Kitty.


I did, in 2 places the first postings, and today for the additional postings I did "Report Issue", stating illegal drugs are being sold here and someone might call the Florida police.


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

kittygritty said:


> EVERYBODY SEND A MESSAGE UNDER "Report Issue". I went for "other", then told admin they are selling illegal drugs on KP and warned them that someone could phone the Florida police about it. Admin should have kicked out that user when he first appeared. This is ridiculous.


I agree, I have reported it a few times. It is very likely a scam of some kind, I hope no one clicks on the links.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

lorraine 55 said:


> I agree, I have reported it a few times. It is very likely a scam of some kind, I hope no one clicks on the links.


Never mind the scam part, it is illegally selling prescription drugs without a prescription. In other words the poster is a drug dealer. And P.S. the posts are now 847. Where the *&%$ is Admin?


----------



## lorraine 55 (Aug 8, 2011)

kittygritty said:


> Never mind the scam part, it is illegally selling prescription drugs without a prescription. In other words the poster is a drug dealer. And P.S. the posts are now 847. Where the *&%$ is Admin?


There is no way to know if they are selling drugs or not unless you click on the links. It could be what people call clickbait, trying to get people to click on links to unsafe sights. Either way I wish Admin. would remove the posts.


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

lorraine 55 said:


> There is no way to know if they are selling drugs or not unless you click on the links. It could be what people call clickbait, trying to get people to click on links to unsafe sights. Either way I wish Admin. would remove the posts.


Today up to over 1000.


----------

